# I got bit



## VARNYARD (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, it is true, one of my nesting females got me, she did not like me checking for eggs:


----------



## Leonidas21 (Apr 24, 2009)

Dang that sucks. Are you going to the hospital to check that out? You think tegus can spread infections to you?


----------



## BohemianReptilia (Apr 24, 2009)

OUCH! You're lucky you still HAVE your thumb!


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 24, 2009)

No, it will be fine, just sore right now, but it will be that way a few days.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 24, 2009)

wow, i didn't realize they had that much jaw pressure to cut a thumbnail in half like that! it's a good thing we don't taste like rats or turkey :lol:


----------



## BohemianReptilia (Apr 24, 2009)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> wow, i didn't realize they had that much jaw pressure to cut a thumbnail in half like that! it's a good thing we don't taste like rats or turkey :lol:



Oh yea, they have SOME jaws. A bite from a tegu is NOT a pleasant experience.


----------



## The captain (Apr 24, 2009)

Makes me wonder just how comfortable you can get with any large lizard.

Perhaps its safer to work methodically and cautiously with a mean old savanna monitor than it is to let your guard down around a sweet tegu.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 24, 2009)

The captain said:


> Makes me wonder just how comfortable you can get with any large lizard.
> 
> Perhaps its safer to work methodically and cautiously with a mean old savanna monitor than it is to let your guard down around a sweet tegu.



Well, if she was not guarding the nest it would not have happen, she is a mother defending her nest.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 24, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> The captain said:
> 
> 
> > Makes me wonder just how comfortable you can get with any large lizard.
> ...




seems she did a pretty good job of it too! :yik


----------



## TehPenguin (Apr 24, 2009)

It looks like ya had a band aid on. I hate how they give skin such an odd look. What a bite though.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Apr 24, 2009)

Ouch, did she shake at all or did she just chomp on it? How many eggs did you get from her?

Spencer


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 24, 2009)

yea its perfectly reasonable that it bit, clearly a mother defending her young...next year she will be just as tame until its time to lay again...no matter how tame your tegu is, dont go near it expecting it to be nice when it lays its nest...because it wont, ever. And that sucks bobby...is that a first for you? and did she lock on at all?


----------



## Beasty (Apr 24, 2009)

:shock: THAT will leave a mark!
Chix dig scars  lol


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 25, 2009)

right through the nail! and nearly every other part of your finger lol


----------



## Schnab (Apr 25, 2009)

When I watch my tegu crunch on mice, I can just imagine what it would feel like for a thumb. Ouchies. I must say though, you have balls. Knowing that she's defending a nest, I wouldn't have the courage to take mom on XD


----------



## tegusaurus (May 19, 2009)

I am speechless. My fingers hurt just watching those last pictures. OMG skin was bitten off!!! I'm surprised you can't see bone. That horrendously sucks. But like they say about snakes, they don't just bite for no reason. So thats something good I guess.


----------



## MizM (May 19, 2009)

Youch!! Hope it feels better soon!! I've had the displeasure of a nice bite too... the new guy. I opened the tank to take him OUT to feed him, but he didn't want to wait, so jumped 2' andnchomped down on my middle two fingers. Then HELD ON!! LOL, the initial chomp was like the slam of a car door. Had no idea of the power, just glad he didn't death roll on me!!

Hope you at least found lots of eggies for your trouble!


----------



## simon021 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow! Thats pretty wicked, Bobby, and thats the mother of my hatchling! buahaha I can't wait! Can't blame her for being protective. It sounds like she kinda snuck up on ya there! :doh 

Kade


----------



## kpelzer (Jun 25, 2009)

man i bet that one hurt bobby...did it crack your nail?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 25, 2009)

lol hurt its just a Love bite hope your heeling good Bobby


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 26, 2009)

It hurt pretty good, and cut all the wat through the nail, I am all healed up now, the nail came off and grew back fine.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah and that was Purdy wasnt it.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 26, 2009)

Youch, I hate finger/nail wounds, they tend to throb a while! You need to hire yourself a decoy when you go nest raiding Bobby, i'll send you my resume :-D


----------



## Neil_E_C_P (Sep 5, 2009)

Don't get the wrong idea.


8) But that's cool! 8) 
Did she spin while bite? :?: 
Or did she Pull with her tail? :?:


----------



## throneofjade (Sep 7, 2009)

Man those pictures look pretty bad.


----------



## jacobsracing (Sep 7, 2009)

I got a hit just like that one...once. I was stooooopid. 

I had just thrown a rat in for dinner. The rat sat right under her chest and nothing was going on. They were just sitting there. I then pointed to my little princess and said, "hey! Its right...."

Then she nailed my thumb. Just like the shot above. It was real quck. She immediately let go and started pushing whatever part of me was till in her mouth out like substrate. Didn't like my taste. Got that going for me. 

After that, she has never bit me. Just me being stoooooopid. 

I just removed her clutch a few days ago and she sat there and threatened me...no follow through. She was vibrating her tail about 2 feet away and would not advance. She then would walk around in a circle as if frustrated. Then vibrate. Stop. Look at me. Look at the eggs. Vibrate. Look at the eggs. Look at me. Vibrate. 

You get the idea. She was telling me to back off. Amazing how they communicate.


----------

